# Lampe expects to debut Monday



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/0115sunslampe0115.html

_"I talked to the coach and everybody, and we decided that it (time on the injured list) will be for only these five games," said Lampe, who the Suns said had back spasms. "After these five games, I'm going to get activated against the Lakers. That will probably be my first game."

Lampe's statement surprised Suns coach Mike D'Antoni, perhaps because to activate Lampe, the team likely will have to tell a veteran player (Tom Gugliotta?) that he's headed to the injured list, but D'Antoni didn't deny it.

"We said we'll try to, but it is our game plan," D'Antoni said. "We'd like to play him, but it depends on a lot of things, so we'll see. He's probably not ready, but we want to get him ready."

"We'd like to give him (Lampe) the opportunity," D'Antoni said. "If we're up by 20 or down 20, it would be nice for him to get those minutes, instead of somebody who doesn't need them. You have to give him a little sugar, a cookie."

Lampe has shown talent in practice but has yet to play in a game. He spent his time with the Knicks on the injured list. 

_


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Someone please delete the other 3 threads and this post. Something's up wit my computer or my account.

Done!


----------



## BrandinKnightFan3 (Jan 21, 2004)

I have been waiting to see lampe all year and see what he can do for the team and i have to expect nothing much but a few pts


----------



## Joe Johnson #2 (Jan 23, 2004)

I can't wait to see this guy hit the floor. He has amazing talent. He was going to be a top pick int he draft last year and fell due to contract problems. He *can* play center and is only 18. We shouldn't rush him but he needs to get some minutes in and adjust. He seems highly intelligent. He speaks 5 or so languages and is always bugging D'antoni if he is going to play. I can't wait to see him.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

When the hell is he gonna play?!? He looked good in summer league. Whats the big problem with letting him play a couple of minutes?


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

I know! i wanna see this dude play already and get a glimpse for myself to see what he is all about.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

You'd think he'd get a little playing time with Amare and Dice out, but NO!


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Well, Denver was the first time I think he really had a shot at playing, but that was such a close game down to the wire that it doesn't really surprise me he didn't get in..

We play San Antonio tomorrow on ESPN, we're at home..


----------



## Matrix (Dec 17, 2003)

Can't wait to see him in action.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Vs. Spurs - 

Lampe - 2mins, 0-1FG, 1PF

Not dazzling, but I'm not writing him off yet.


----------



## Joe Johnson #2 (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> Vs. Spurs -
> 
> Lampe - 2mins, 0-1FG, 1PF
> ...


Stud


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Did anyone see his shot? He had Charlie Ward on him, and instead of posting up on him he took a fadeaway 17 footer that clanked off the backboard.. it was kind of sad because Tolbert said right when Maciej came in the game how you always remember your first game so well..


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> Did anyone see his shot? He had Charlie Ward on him, and instead of posting up on him he took a fadeaway 17 footer that clanked off the backboard.. it was kind of sad because Tolbert said right when Maciej came in the game how you always remember your first game so well..


Yep, I have seen the game...  The shot was lol... anyway reveals the attitude of Lampe, his type of play as u said 
"instead of posting up on him he took a fadeaway 17 footer "
D'Antoni in the post trade interview said he is very very interesting but for a year, maybe two won't be usefull... 
Anyway I was happy to watch him play in the NBA!Maybe will find some minutes at the end of the season.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

It was the kids first time in a game in the league and he only got 2 minutes, give him a break, c'mon he was probably nervous as hell and pumped up to the gills.


----------

